
Simple app that lets you browse, create and vote up your company values - SharneMcdonald
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/values-creator
======
SharneMcdonald
Values Creator Plus is a simple way for companies to vote up their company
values. • Browse the values of top companies, or create your own • Create a
shortlist & send invites for the team to vote • Send reminders & view results

Why did we build this? We have many Hi5 customers who don’t have a set of
company values, so we decided to launch a simple, online & asynchronously
collaborative tool to help them create and vote up company values.

Values Creator is not only for Hi5 users, but for everyone. It can be used by
founders, CEO’s, HR or anyone who is taking the lead in Culture at their
company. More info on Values Creator here.

We’re offering a 50% Discount for early adopters with a special code for
Product Hunters (follow link to claim).

